# Chipper and Truck on Craigslist



## nametrux (Oct 31, 2008)

No its not mine or anyone I know. Just checking Farm and Garden and spotted it. http://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/900502764.html


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 31, 2008)

Trucks a two wheel peel it looks like...if it weren't it might not be a bad deal.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Oct 31, 2008)

lift gate is a good idea. Looks like a decent deal. Wish it was closer....


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 31, 2008)

I didnt notice the liftgate, that is a slick body. Those gates do alot of work indeed, I got a two wheel with a liftgate out in the yard, it was my starter truck. We used to load some big a$$ed pieces with that thing. The problem with that truck is I dont think you can stand up inside, so the gate might not be so slick..


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 31, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> The problem with that truck is I dont think you can stand up inside, so the gate might not be so slick..



Mexicans tend to be shorter Ok that was a bad joke.

Scott


----------



## toddstreeservic (Oct 31, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> Mexicans tend to be shorter Ok that was a bad joke.
> 
> Scott



Guatemalans!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Oct 31, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> Guatemalans!



Loading in confined areas, there is only one true way

http://www.silentera.com/DVD/img/frames/hunchbackNotreDame-image2.jpg


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 31, 2008)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Loading in confined areas, there is only one true way
> 
> http://www.silentera.com/DVD/img/frames/hunchbackNotreDame-image2.jpg


 Thats the ticket! is it expensive to feed those things?


----------



## juststumps (Oct 31, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Trucks a two wheel peel it looks like...if it weren't it might not be a bad deal.



what is a "TWO WHEEL PEEL" ???? never heard that one...


----------



## treemandan (Oct 31, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Trucks a two wheel peel it looks like...if it weren't it might not be a bad deal.



Yeah , with that bigger chipper and no low gear that truck must of had it hard. They all have. Mine a 4 by but no boxes. I keep the tools in the other truck and in the shop at night.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 31, 2008)

I like the extra room for chips. This lighter chippr (4500) and a full load is plenty. Easy in and the truck should hold the tree in chips in one shot the wood usually takes two or more.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 31, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> lift gate is a good idea. Looks like a decent deal. Wish it was closer....



I say my bed is way heavier excapt for that gate.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Oct 31, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Thats the ticket! is it expensive to feed those things?



Heck no, stale bread, water and throw them the odd trip up a bell tower and they will hump anything you point em at.


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 1, 2008)

I talked to the guy he lives close to me. He said the truck is in really good shape. Wants 9k obo for the truck. He seemed like a real nice guy.


Scott


----------



## WolverineMarine (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll be in the market for those exact pieces of equipment next spring..possibly a bucket/chip truck though..maybe..wish it would still be around till then..but for that price..I really doubt it..I really like the idea of the lift gate...I bet you can lift some nice size logs if you dont have a skid steer handy..


----------

